# DP and quitting smoking



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi there, I don't recall this topic ever being discussed on here. So I have been trying to quit smoking now for a while. I use both the gum and the patch and do it super slowly. Every time I try my DP increase to the point where I have to start smoking again. Has anyone had this experience? If so, were you able to quit and did your DP go back to "normal" levels? How long did it take for your DP to subside a bit? I know a psych nurse who told me those on meds who are trying to quit smoking actually need to increase the dose of their meds while quitting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

university girl said:


> Hi there, I don't recall this topic ever being discussed on here. So I have been trying to quit smoking now for a while. I use both the gum and the patch and do it super slowly. Every time I try my DP increase to the point where I have to start smoking again. Has anyone had this experience? If so, were you able to quit and did your DP go back to "normal" levels? How long did it take for your DP to subside a bit? I know a psych nurse who told me those on meds who are trying to quit smoking actually need to increase the dose of their meds while quitting.


What might help you is to smoke Natural American Spirit Cigarettes. They have no chemical additives. And they are grown organically. They are much easier to quit...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> What might help you is to smoke Natural American Spirit Cigarettes. They have no chemical additives. And they are grown organically. They are much easier to quit...


Can I get them in Canada?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

university girl said:


> Can I get them in Canada?


You know, I'm not sure...

But I'm positive you can find some brand that is similar!

After a little research I'm thinking that you cannot get this brand in Canada.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

american spirits don't help. thats the brand i smoked and when i quit about four months ago my symptoms went crazy. ya just kinda have to deal with it. cold turkey is the easiest to do because you get over the worst of it faster. i would recommend the book "the easyway to stop smoking". one of our members recommended it to me after they quit and after i read it i quit and then gave it to my parents and they both quit. the authors name is allen carr. i will alomost garauntee that if you read the book you'll quit the day you finish reading it.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Tommygunz said:


> american spirits don't help. thats the brand i smoked and when i quit about four months ago my symptoms went crazy. ya just kinda have to deal with it. cold turkey is the easiest to do because you get over the worst of it faster. i would recommend the book "the easyway to stop smoking". one of our members recommended it to me after they quit and after i read it i quit and then gave it to my parents and they both quit. the authors name is allen carr. i will alomost garauntee that if you read the book you'll quit the day you finish reading it.


Hmmm... i have a bit of klono that seems to help for a few hours of the day. My symptoms are def increasing. I am just worried they won't go back to "normal" levels. How long did it take for your symptoms to not be "crazy" anymore?

I will def check out that book. Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it took about a week for things to chill back out to normal. i was nearly recovered at the time i quit, so it was intense going from almost completely recovered to full blown DP then back to nearly recovered in a week. but if you can stick it out you will be sooo happy you did!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey! I got the book Tommy suggested. So far so good. Seems my heightened DP has returned to fairly "normal" levels unless I get stressed. Thanks for recommending that book!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Ugh, today was horrible. Sooo out of it. Feel like cutting off my head. BUT i will not







I will persevere. Perhaps I will up my paxil.


----------

